# Back out on the road again



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

So I am no longer in Az. Met up with a great friend of mine in Phoenix, busked a few days, then hitched out west on i-10. Got stuck in Blythe for 3 days and now we are in Beaumont, Ca fixing up an rv. We are starting 
the Filthy Kidz Free Food Feedery and plan to travel the country and feed a bunch of hungry faces everywhere we go. Working on getting some video and pix edited and posted as we go. But I am so stoked to start raging such an awesome cause. Hope to see ya down the road and feed your faces.


----------



## Tude (Oct 26, 2013)

That's very cool! Good luck on your cause, hit me up if you get to NY!!


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 26, 2013)

Major props on the project!

Can't wait to see pix, please post them up ASAP.

Quick thought: how are you going to spread the word of where you're going to be?


----------



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

Starting up a facebook page for the kitchen as soon as we can. But for now we do have a few things up there. U can add my personal page : 

https://www.facebook.com/Skyedreamerurbancampingpirateproduction?hc_location=stream


----------



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

here's the link to our first video :


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 26, 2013)

skyedreamer said:


> Starting up a facebook page for the kitchen as soon as we can. But for now we do have a few things up there. U can add my personal page :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Skyedreamerurbancampingpirateproduction?hc_location=stream



Awesome! I'll have a look, but please do not be offended if I don't add you as I really don't use FB anymore but for sending PMs to a couple of people that have aversions to cell phones.



skyedreamer said:


> here's the link to our first video :




This is something I will definitely have a look at! 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

it's cool  just posted a bunch of pix on here as well


----------



## Roosterruler (Oct 26, 2013)

FKFFF!

Fun to say.
I applaud this.


----------



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you

I'm super stoked to start this project and have such an amazing brother to cook food with


----------



## skyedreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

made our facebook page 

Just search : Filthy Kidz Free Food Feedery


----------

